# Regular Season Game 71: Houston Rockets vs. Sacramento Kings



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(47-23)/(31-38)*

When/Where:
*Monday, March 24, 8:30 PM ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Udrih / Martin / Salmons / Moore / Miller*


*Preview

It took seven weeks without a loss for the Houston Rockets to climb from 10th place in the Western Conference standings to sole possession of first.

It's taken less than a week for them to fall halfway back down the ladder.

Hoping to get back on track and improve their playoff position, the Rockets look to avoid their fourth loss in five games as they host the Sacramento Kings on Monday.

Houston (47-23) put together the second-longest win streak in NBA history by winning 22 consecutive games from Jan. 29-March 16. After starting the run with the 10th-best record in the loaded West, the Rockets passed the Los Angeles Lakers for first with a 104-92 win over them last Sunday.

Since that game, however, the Rockets have dropped three of four games to fall into a fifth-place tie with San Antonio. They gave up 38 points in the first quarter and trailed by 17 at halftime of their 122-113 road loss against streaking Phoenix on Saturday night.

"It's been four tough games," said Rockets coach Rick Adelman, whose team also lost to league-best Boston and Southwest Division-leading New Orleans this week. "That's what we talked about at halftime, that's not who we are in the first half."

Despite their remarkable run, the Rockets will likely need a strong finish to guarantee a playoff berth. They're only four games ahead of Denver -- the West's ninth-place team.

Taking advantage of consecutive home games against two of the West's five clubs with losing records could help Houston's playoff chances. Following this game against the Kings (31-38), the Rockets host Minnesota on Wednesday before opening a five-game road trip with a game against San Antonio.

Adelman is very familiar with the Kings, having coached them for eight seasons from 1998-2006. He lost his first return trip to Sacramento on Dec. 1, when the Rockets fell 107-99, but beat his former club 89-87 in Houston on Feb. 13.

Second-year Rockets forward Steve Novak made a game-winning 3-pointer at the buzzer in that game to give Houston the eighth of its 22 straight victories.

After winning four of their previous five games, the Kings are trying salvage one win as they complete a three-game road trip. Playing without injured starters Ron Artest, Beno Udrih and Brad Miller on Saturday, Sacramento lost to Memphis 117-111.

Rookie center Spencer Hawes made the most of the extra minutes in the frontcourt with 19 points and 12 rebounds in his first career start.

"It helps with my development and help with my confidence. In all aspects, it helps me out," said Hawes, the 10th overall pick. "It's just unfortunate that it had to come when we didn't get a victory."

Developing young players like Hawes during the final 13 games is important for the Kings, who have fallen out of contention in the West. First-year coach Reggie Theus, however, insists that winning games is still his first priority.

"We're going to try and win every one of them," Theus said. "We want to keep developing our young guys, but we want to win. These last few games have been tough on us, but we've had a nice little run going. It's important for us to end the season on a positive note, whether we make the playoffs or not."

It's unclear if any of Sacramento's injured starters will be able to return Monday. The Kings would no doubt welcome back Artest, who has scored at least 30 points in three of his last five games against the Rockets. He had 30 on 11-for-18 shooting in Sacramento's Feb. 13 defeat.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Whats going on with Artest he really destroyed us last time. We needed Novak to save us at the last second. Surely he is starting?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> Whats going on with Artest he really destroyed us last time. We needed Novak to save us at the last second. Surely he is starting?


I went with their last game's starting lineup. Artest, B. Miller and Udrih are day-to-day.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

let's take care of business....


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Go Rockets.*


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let's win this homie!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Today against Houston and the former Kings coach, whose teams so often did just that, the distress might be compounded for a Kings fan base that continues to want to turn back time. A victory for Adelman - a viable Coach of the Year candidate - would be the 800th of his 17-year career and make him the 13th coach to reach the plateau.


I'm sure he'd love to get it against his former team...


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

This is pretty much a must-win.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

time to get back on the launch pad


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We need to take advantage of the remaining games.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Udrih & Miller will play, Artest will not.

http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/011305.html


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> We need to take advantage of the remaining games.


I only see 2 that will be tough, the Spurs & Jazz in April. We should finish strong


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Rockets forward *Shane Battier* suffered a bruised shoulder in a hard collision with Suns center Shaquille O'Neal on Saturday but said it would not cause him to miss a game for the first time with the Rockets.
> 
> "I got _Shaqed_," Battier said. "You get 325 pounds coming into you with a flying forearm, it definitely doesn't feel good.
> 
> "It's sore as hell. It's really sore. Nothing broken."


...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Batt is the last guy I'm worried about when it comes to toughness, hopefully we can get him some "sit down" time these next 2 games


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac still "gimpy" on that slight ankle sprain, but he will probably sit after the 1st & rewrap....Let Bjax & alston light em' up!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

:naughty: they never learn.....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rock taking control of this one.....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

we're doing a great job attacking, KMart has 5 fouls now in the 3rd.

Deke with a solid game, can't commend the guy enough.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

We better not falter in the 4th.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Horrible call on Luther!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

man, Kings just don't go away.... single digit lead throughout the 4th, but we're playing solid


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

If Rafer didn't score 25 we would've lost this game. Our defense sucked tonight.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

This is bull crap. If we loose I will be pissed!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I do love Rafer's competitiveness though. Shane can lock this game up here.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Kings put up a good fight. I'm more worried about our 3pt shooting, we're suppose to be one of the best in the league yet we've really sucked beyond the stripe in these past games.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats Rick. 800th win!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Yes, we win.
800 for Adelman.:clap:*


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes! Rick got his 800th off his old team. Rafer Alston was just sensational tonight.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

GOod win. I didnt watch it but the Kings really worry me. Hopefully we can beat them in two weeks aswell. 

PS T-Wolves have been rising we cant take them for granted.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

good hard fought win but our defense has been average last 3 games (allowing 100pts +) in all, we have a fairly easy 7 game stretch coming up bar san antonio, hopefully we can regain the defensive form from the win streak and build another nice streak heading into the playoffs


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> PS T-Wolves have been rising we cant take them for granted.


Agreed. We just have to win the games we are suppose to win the rest of the season. The rockets should easily get to 55 wins.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(57, 57, 150) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">SACRAMENTO KINGS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=25">Ron Artest</a>, SF</td><td>40</td><td>7-17</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=575">Mikki Moore</a>, PF</td><td>27</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=556">Brad Miller</a>, C</td><td>30</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2394">Kevin Martin</a>, SG</td><td>31</td><td>7-11</td><td>1-3</td><td>3-4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>18</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2448">Beno Udrih</a>, PG</td><td>10</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3211">Spencer Hawes</a>, C</td><td>18</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1726">John Salmons</a>, SG</td><td>25</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>7-8</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=396">Anthony Johnson</a>, PG</td><td>21</td><td>3-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2755">Francisco Garcia</a>, SF</td><td>28</td><td>7-13</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3000">Quincy Douby</a>, PG</td><td>9</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=959">Lorenzen Wright</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3040">Shelden Williams</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>40-77</strong></td><td><strong>9-17</strong></td><td><strong>11-16</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>21</strong></td><td><strong>29</strong></td><td><strong>25</strong></td><td><strong>4</strong></td><td><strong>3</strong></td><td><strong>12</strong></td><td><strong>27</strong></td><td><strong>100</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>51.9%</strong></td><td><strong>52.9%</strong></td><td><strong>68.8%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 13 (14)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>38</td><td>5-12</td><td>0-4</td><td>5-8</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>22</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td>17</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>41</td><td>5-16</td><td>0-4</td><td>7-9</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>39</td><td>9-17</td><td>3-6</td><td>7-8</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>28</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>30</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-5</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>24</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>17</td><td>3-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=376">Bobby Jackson</a>, SG</td><td>13</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3081">Mike Harris</a>, F</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>35-70</strong></td><td><strong>5-17</strong></td><td><strong>33-42</strong></td><td><strong>10</strong></td><td><strong>29</strong></td><td><strong>39</strong></td><td><strong>18</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>1</strong></td><td><strong>9</strong></td><td><strong>16</strong></td><td><strong>108</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>50.0%</strong></td><td><strong>29.4%</strong></td><td><strong>78.6%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 9 (9)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> PLAYERS: None - TEAMS (def3sec): HOUSTON (1) - COACHES: None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Derek Richardson , Dick Bavetta , Tony Brothers <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 18,241<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:22<br><p></p></div>


----------

